# Parts info for OBD1 16v aba 2.0 (low compression 8.5-1)



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

For people who want to do a 2.0 ABA 16vt or NA low compression this is a generic list for adapting this hybrid combo to mk1-mk2-mk3 chassis


16v ABA OBD1 notes can also be used with OBD2 just use OBD2 sensors and ecu harness.
This yields low compression NA (to be boosted later on) this combo yields a 8.5-1 compression ratio and is perfect to boost, the obd1 motronic engine wiring harness plugs directly into ce2 fuse blocks 

http://www.a2resource.com/

To make this a 10.5-1 compression motor add ABF pistons from INA or BBM 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?236736-INA
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/media/php/catalog.php?pid=1938

Pistons from a 9a & rods from aba re-brushed = 9.2:1. However if you use a 95.5 mm TDi crank those pistons just about perfectly compensate for the extra 1.35 mm stroke of that crank.

I used mainly BBM and blackforest for part number references parts can be sourced from other suppliers or can be fabricated yourself.

http://www.bahnbrenner.com/
http://store.blackforestindustries.com/index.html

Parts: (I listed the early ABA obd 2.0 because it came with oil squirt and forged crank)

complete 2.0 aba from 93-95 jetta gti (oil squirt and forged crank able to run obd1)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3875757-OBDI-vs-OBDII-ABA-engines
check for valve clearance might need relief cuts in pistons
oil pump, intermediate shaft + gear, dizzy adp, crank gear from a 9a block (BBM has a kit if you can not source these parts BBM part #226101222)
16v head from gli,gti,passat,scirocco
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-flow-Data.stock-VS-ported&highlight=flow+16v
I have heard the 1.8 heads flowed better than the later 9a 16v heads anyone can confirm?
brake booster line from 16v
obd1 intake boot and maf and throttle body 
use GTI/jetta intake if you want pass side throttle body use scirocco manifold if you want driver side throttle body (there are a variety of sizes from 40mm to 50mm intakes for DOHC 16v)
Alt and brackets from mk3 serp setup can be used with PS and AC 






Hybrid parts:
timing belt aba 16v (BBM part # 226101500)
fuel rail (BBM part #226100693) FPR (BBM part #226100357) lines and fittings not included
other fuel rail options http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...fuel-rail-to-fit-a-16V-with-stock-intake-idea.
digi fuel cups (BBM part #037133555A)
abf front water jacket (blackforest part #EBFIABFWN)
obd1 side water jacket new CTS (blackforest part #226110602)
xflow head gasket (BBM part # 037103383N)
head studs kit (ARP 16v kit this is a must if going turbo)
throttle body adaption from oval to square or adapt the tps (blackforest part #037907385Q)to oval throttle body (obd2 must use adapter) (blackforest part #ESPATBA) have your 16v manifold welded to use the obd1 throttle body 
exhaust spacer or extended header not sure if it will work on 16v scirocco manifolds in a mk1 or not? (blackforest part #EBFIMK18VABA) Techtonics has the tall block header for mk1 16v and mk2/mk3 16v
radiator lines combo from aba and 16v 
alt kit ABF (blackforest part #EBFIABFABA)
Turbo oil pan (blackforest part #EBFITROP) prep for turbo
custom crank sep pully (BBM part #226101606)
vr6 water pump pulley if no PS/AC (blackforest part #021121031D)
valve cover breather (BBM part #226101739)

modify a 16v distributor from a 1 window to a 4 window (you need the aba dist for parts) This is also a good writeup 
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/media/guides/dizzywindow.gif
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4955466-How-to-change-4-window-hall-to-1
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/VW/MKIII/VW_2.0_ABA_16-Valve_Conversion.pdf

Use the factory aba dist intermediate shaft and oil pump by using any of theses caps (EchlinIgnition - EP480,AC Delco - E372C or E392,Airtex - 5D1115,Auto Tune - PT1604,Beck Arnley - 1746847,Borg Warner - C584,Bosch - 03156, 03181, 1235522215, 1235522217, 1235522305,Commercial Ignition - XD227,Niehoff - WA401,Sierra Marine - RB940,Standard - GB427 ) some grinding of the lower part of the factory intake manifold is needed to clearance the sideways cap.

Custom chips can be made by UM,TT,BBM and others, best thing to do is get it running on a factory ecu with all sensors then talk to one of them and have a custom chip burnt to meet your needs.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4972011-OBD1-motronic-tuning-thread&p=67003689


You must also adapt the ISV and ITS (blackforest part #280130039) from the obd1
The intake temp sensor will need to be installed into the 16v manifold and you must use the OBD1 ISV 

There is a pin that lines up the head that needs to be knocked down or the head will need to be slightly modified.

low compression head gaskets for use with 9a and ABA
Different head gasket sizes BFI has 3 different thicknesses 0.90,1.50&3.5 all for 95$ plus shipping
http://store.blackforestindustries.com/spahe0aba4cy.html
http://store.blackforestindustries.com/spahe1.html
http://store.blackforestindustries.com/spahespaba4c.html

Block off plates
http://www.nothingleavesstock.com/page13/page13.html
http://www.techtonicstuning.com/mai...d=1258&zenid=ac6f97d5bfa88de86d4413316c146ac3

Anyone care to contribute any more good info to this post on how to make a NA low compression 16v aba 2.0 (to be boosted in the future)

EGR valve delete cut pin 10 at ecu (solid white or brown and white count from top left)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4141188


Make your tach work
T/28 from your gauge cluster/tachometer it is a solid green wire

T28/10 Tachometer U1/06 Green Green Green

Reference

http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2cluster.html

or you can hook - from the coil to (any aftermarket tach)

G1/12 Ignition Coil Pin 1 (all Mk2, most others '90 only), ECU tach signal (all 91+ except Mk2) Tachometer Red/Black (coil) or Green/Black (ECU)

http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html 

Cheap 16v cam info DIY
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2508013

Ditch your power steering without swapping racks in a MK2:thumbup:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4923304-FS-MKII-Golf-Jetta-Power-Steering-Loop-Kit-42 

Great Info here
http://www.rabbitgtipage.com/Swaps/engineswaps.html

Now you can get it running and acquire the turbo parts to finish it 
turbo and manifold, injectors and chip, inter-cooler and pipe, oil lines, SRI, BOV, Waste gate solid mounts new fuel pump custom down pipe ect ect ect...:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Trobs09 (Sep 21, 2009)

[QUOTE
I have heard the 1.8 heads flowed better than the later 9a 16v heads anyone can confirm?
[/QUOTE]


I have a 1.8 head on my 9a. I was told the same thing that the 1.8 is a better flowing head


----------



## tunethtmkII (Jun 27, 2009)

subscrided


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

I really don't understand the reason for the new thread, but would like to contribute what I found



xpalendocious said:


> I go to test fit the 16v head on the ABA block, and the guide pin is too big. So I pull/push the pin out of the ABA block, and put a pin in from my 9A block.


just found this in the ABA 16v sticky, dunno if it is true, haven't got that far yet, but may need to be addressed

I will delete this post if someone can confirm this does not need to be done :beer:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Purely because reading through 6 years of posts and 57 pages just to find this info.:beer:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Svedka said:


> Purely because reading through 6 years of posts and 57 pages just to find this info.:beer:


so was the info I posted above accurate?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Most people just knock the pin down if that's what your referring to.opcorn:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Svedka said:


> Most people just knock the pin down if that's what your referring to.opcorn:


:thumbup:


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

1.8 16v heads flows better on intake side, 2.0 16v has better exhaust flow. so one is not better than the other.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

jimivr6 said:


> 1.8 16v heads flows better on intake side, 2.0 16v has better exhaust flow. so one is not better than the other.


I am looking for actual proof :beer:


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

Besides the huge divider the 2.0 intake has vs. the thinner one on the 1.8. Here are some flow #s from TT in a European Car article. (TT also had the plots in their "Amazing Dyno Stories" which I saw in another thread on this recently.) 

Here are the flow numbers for stock 2.0 and 1.8 16v heads:
Intake
Valve lift .100" .150" .200" .250" .300" .350" .400"
_____1.8 75.7 107.8 138.2 161.2 175.3 181.0 183.4 
_____2.0 67.7 101.4 130.7 143.3 163.2 167.9 171.1

Exhaust 
Valve lift .100" .150" .200" .250" .300" .350" .400"
_____1.8 67.4 96.1 114.9 121.1 124.2 125.2 126.3 
_____2.0 60.9 91.1 115.9 129.3 136.5 138.3 140.8 

The 2.0 is stronger on the exhaust side by about 10% at .400" of lift
The 1.8 is stronger on the intake side by about 9% at .350" of lift

and this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-flow-Data.stock-VS-ported&highlight=flow+16v


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

Svedka said:


> To make this a 10.5-1 compression motor add ABF pistons or pistons & rods from a 9a


The ABF part is correct but you cannot use 9A rods in an ABA, they will sit 15 mm down in the bore. You can use 9A pistons on ABA rods if you have the small end of the rod rebushed for the 20 mm (vs. 21 of ABA) pin on the 9A pistons. The compression height is 1.4 mm lower than the correct ABF pistons so the compression is lowered to ~9.2:1. However if you use a 95.5 mm TDi crank those pistons just about perfectly compensate for the extra 1.35 mm stroke of that crank.
I am glad someone summarized this, the original thread is getting out of hand.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

^^^^^^^^Good info thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwpat said:


> The ABF part is correct but you cannot use 9A rods in an ABA, they will sit 15 mm down in the bore. You can use 9A pistons on ABA rods if you have the small end of the rod rebushed for the 20 mm (vs. 21 of ABA) pin on the 9A pistons. The compression height is 1.4 mm lower than the correct ABF pistons so the compression is lowered to ~9.2:1. However if you use a 95.5 mm TDi crank those pistons just about perfectly compensate for the extra 1.35 mm stroke of that crank.
> I am glad someone summarized this, the original thread is getting out of hand.


you may want to check the math on the 9A pistons in an ABA block, had some math shown to me the other day and CR is higher, over 10:1 with a stock metal HG :thumbup:

Lemme see if I can drum up a mix on the info :beer:


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

I would really like to see that. A 9A is advertised at 10.8:1 but CCs out to 10.2-10.4:1 and they are 1 mm lower in an ABA due to the rod length/block height difference.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwpat said:


> I would really like to see that. A 9A is advertised at 10.8:1 but CCs out to 10.2-10.4:1 and they are 1 mm lower in an ABA due to the rod length/block height difference.


and how does 1mm across give you 9.2? oh, and if you want to count the .5mm for the rebush


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

Using 10.3:1 as actual, sitting 1 mm lower reduces it to 9.45:1.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

vwpat said:


> Using 10.3:1 as actual, sitting 1 mm lower reduces it to 9.45:1.


 al il drunk for simple math right now, but check from post 16 down on this thread... http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5076375-Don-t-know-where-people-get-their-info-from


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Question is it possible to use the existing ignition from having an aba/jh hybrid when doing a 16v head swap?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

MKIGTITDI said:


> Question is it possible to use the existing ignition from having an aba/jh hybrid when doing a 16v head swap?



Yes and NO, you would need to ex-plane what your trying to accomplish.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Im wanting to keeps my current ignition and distributor set-up from the original CIS set up to keep things simple. So i guess im asking if theres a way to essentially swap the heads and leave everything else the same......Im running a counterflow carbd set up on R1 carbs and i wanting to set up a blow through set up and figure around 8:1 is alot better for boost then the 10.5-11:1 im running with my current decked and built head.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

MKIGTITDI said:


> Im wanting to keeps my current ignition and distributor set-up from the original CIS set up to keep things simple. So i guess im asking if theres a way to essentially swap the heads and leave everything else the same......Im running a counterflow carbd set up on R1 carbs and i wanting to set up a blow through set up and figure around 8:1 is alot better for boost then the 10.5-11:1 im running with my current decked and built head.


You could attempt it by using a sideways cap on the dist but im not sure of the clearance for the wires/manifold and advancement in all actuality it should work as long as when you fabricate the manifold you think it through, you would need a block off for the head NLS or BBM caries them.

You still have to change to 16v gears also along with the correct timing belt


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Svedka youve probably seen this in another thread but to those of you confused by what im asking this is what im wanting to do with a 16v swap.


----------



## seth101691 (Feb 14, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## KeViN_VW (Dec 28, 2008)

are the parts the same when you swap the 16 valve head too obd2 block ?


----------



## extremsplvr6 (Mar 26, 2003)

Dist block off plate to plug hole when using 16v(9a,pl) oil pump and im shaft correct?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

KeViN_VW said:


> are the parts the same when you swap the 16 valve head too obd2 block ?


Yes with the exception of you need OBD2 ecu harness and sensors.




extremsplvr6 said:


> Dist block off plate to plug hole when using 16v(9a,pl) oil pump and im shaft correct?


If this was a question you need the 2.0 stuff from a 9a.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Some good info here didn't read it all yet but there is alot of information on this site.

http://www.rabbitgtipage.com/main.html
http://www.rabbitgtipage.com/Swaps/engineswaps.html


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

GOOD THREAD!!! needed this


----------



## cabriosnap (Apr 24, 2009)

great thread so far. watching this





MKIGTITDI said:


> Svedka youve probably seen this in another thread but to those of you confused by what im asking this is what im wanting to do with a 16v swap.


wait just one f**king second, is that a toyota valve cover?


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

great info thx!


----------



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

vwpat said:


> The ABF part is correct but you cannot use 9A rods in an ABA, they will sit 15 mm down in the bore. You can use 9A pistons on ABA rods if you have the small end of the rod rebushed for the 20 mm (vs. 21 of ABA) pin on the 9A pistons. The compression height is 1.4 mm lower than the correct ABF pistons so the compression is lowered to ~9.2:1. However if you use a 95.5 mm TDi crank those pistons just about perfectly compensate for the extra 1.35 mm stroke of that crank.
> I am glad someone summarized this, the original thread is getting out of hand.


im sorry im a little confused... so if im planning on going turbo in the future, and ive got the ABA block and the 16v head, do i wanna go with 9a pistons or do i wanna keep my ABA pistons?

ive got BOTH complete engines right now btw, ive got the 9a in my gti running and and obd1 ABA with a full harness and motronic just sitting in my garage 



Svedka said:


> low compression head gaskets for use with 9a and ABA
> Different head gasket sizes BFI has 3 different thicknesses 0.90,1.50&3.5 all for 95$ plus shipping
> http://store.blackforestindustries.com/spahe0aba4cy.html
> http://store.blackforestindustries.com/spahe1.html
> http://store.blackforestindustries.com/spahespaba4c.html


and which head gasket will i wanna go with?


TIA


----------



## mikeduke (Feb 18, 2008)

ive heard you can use passat auto matic throttle body, as it has a tps. can anybody verify?


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

I used a tb from a G60. Works great with MS. oh yeah owned!


----------



## the_kernel114 (Apr 6, 2010)

so wanting to build a n/a aba 16v as soon as i sell my toyota pickup. going to build a motor out of the car and swap it in when it's all done, going to run the aba mk3 accessories so going to get the aba serpentine pulley machined down 6mm. using a 16v crank pulley for the timing belt and a abf belt from bbm. going to put the 9a pistons on the aba rods (centered) and use a stock 8 valve head gasket. going to use the 16v distributor with aba internals. thats about all i have for info at the moment, anything else i need to know with this swap, like can i use the stock aba oil pump? looking to get around 10:1 compression with the 9a pistons, how much would i need to get the head or block or both shaved to get that? 

thanks guys.


----------

